# As a legion we stand.



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Introduction: 
This RP will be about a custom Dark angels succesor chapter named "The Legion of the Emperor's Fury" better known as "The Legion", specifically in the 4th company, known for it's brutal cunning and ambush tactics. The RP takes place in the distant future (compared to canon) in 340. M43 against all odds humanity has survived this long, but for how much longer? 

You will take the role of a fourth company space marine in the chapter: The Legion of the Emperor's fury, you were in transit via battle barge to aid your homeworld: Anathemisis, which has been in a civil war for some time now. 
Before reaching your beloved world however, you are hit by a massive warp storm. The ship is twisted and rocked for hours until it crashes on an unknown world. You have no idea where you are, your armor is damaged, weapons and ammo are scarce, you will start out seperate and work your way towards the others, then we will exit the ship, and anything and everything could want you dead.



Rules: Usual rules, no god modding, no power gaming, and generally don't be a dick.
I will start after we have five or six people and will accept a max of ten.
Sergeant Agrippa will be the leader.

Characters:
Name: (the legion uses Greek or Latin names) sergeant Agrippa 
Age(Between 30 and 90) 73
Appearance: Agrippa is an average height space marine, he has silver hair and blue eyes, he has a scar running down the left side of his face. the crash scraped some of the red paint off his shoulder pads, and he has scratches across his Grey MK.6 armor, his MK.3 helmet has a deep cut on the left side. 
Personality: Agrippa is a slow tactical thinker, he enjoys setting traps for his enemies. He is however, intolerant of any kind of failure, and will correct any and all mishaps while he is in command.
Role: (tac marine, assault marine, devastator) Tactical Marine.
Background: Agrippa has fought in many battles against the enemies of the Imperium, over his years he developed a hatred for Orks. 
Weapons(Tac marines can have bolters, assault marines can have bolt pistols and close combat weapons, devastators can have a heavy bolter or a missile launcher, and eveyone can have a knife and one kind of grenade): He carries a MK.V Godwyn pattern bolt gun and has salvaged two thirty round sickle clips, a combat knife, and one frag grenade.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Can i be a chaplain?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in!  

Character:
Name: Brother Baal.
Age: 35
Appearance: Baal is a tall space marine, tall even by their standards. He is tall and well built, a natual. His armour is new and fresh, although lightly scratched from the crash He bears a ruitual scar from his home world, from his left eye to the right side of his mouth.
Personality: Baal is a hotshot, eager to prove himself to his new brothers. He is a new space marine, and believes himself to be equal to his brothers, purely by natural skill.
Role: Devistator.
Background: Fresh off his founding planet, Baal is right and ready and has not seen his first confrontation in power armour.
Weapons: He carries an Astartes pattern heavy bolter with two hundred bolts, belt fed from his backpack. He also carries a knife, and one frag grenade.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

This seems interesting.

I only got a few ideas, so bear with me.
(Plus, a bit little on the chapter as far as looks and usual troops, i will just assume your user image is the way to go.)


*Name:* Gladius Mors, "Sword death" A name he uses instead of his real one because of some shameful heresy he has commited. Only a very few knows his true name.

*Age:* 91 

*Appearance:* Mors is not very distinguishable fellow regarding his natural looks, the common facial features of the chapter, the robust build and stern gaze of his brothers in the legion.

Only thing that sets him apart are his empty white irises.

*Personality:* Silent and stern, often in prayer.
Some brethren of the chapter even question his ability to feel emotions, since he almost never show them, not even in battle surrounded by hundreds he just skillfully carry on with his dance of death.

Although if questioned to much about his past, he has shown hints of anger and shame.

*Background:* In his you years Mors was an initiate like all others, like many others he rose to become a brother and joined the devastators.

Unusually for space marines he proved to be a horrendous shot, it's not even funny. Several years he spent in the devastators, armed with a variety of weapons, none seeming to work out for the angry young marine.

One day, during a battle vs orks, his squad was assulted by a squad of nobs.
He drew his knife and fought as best he could, orkoid beast one after another fell to his dance of death and soon, they had bested them all.

The chapter saw fit that he joined the assult marines and it was apparent that Mors was never supposed to be with a gun, but with a blade.
There was non as skilled in the entirety of the chapter, even the chapter commanders had a tough time in mock fencing battles against him.

It was in a battle against chaos on some emperor forsaken hive world it happened.
His squad was cornered, without support and bereft of communication, no one knew what happened to them.

After two weeks they had not been found, and the planet was doomed, it was sentenced to exterminatus.
In the very last stages of the evacuation, a lone warrior walked over the plains.
His backpack ripped of, so he walked hindered by his armour, which was more a mess than protection for all the damage.
He was covered in bleeding wounds, only his mangled chainsword was with him.

Since then, he became like he was today, empty and full of regret.
He refused to wear the jump pack, he refused to fight as part of a squad.
He did not seek any friends.

Whatever happened on that planet, it was something dark, as even the colour in his eyes faded.

He was assigned company champion, since that was all he could work as.
Earning himself a fine black and gold artificer armour, a master-crafted relic greatsword and a fearsome reputation among his chapter.

*Weapons and wargear:* Artificer armour, master-crafted relic greatsword, bolt pistol, book of prayers. One clip for the bolt pistol.

*Special powers and notes:* Gladius Mors is a fearsome swordsman, he is supremely skilled and rarely meet an equal. He is also a horrendous shot and refuse to work in a team.

He has been gifted with true sight.
A blessing and a curse, he can see through any disguise, and see all denizens of the warp, even gaze upon your soul.

He is still the company champion and has fought in countless battles.




So that's him, hope you like him.
More info in PM.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I thought we were all supposed to be a squad? Oh well, I really like the champion


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wondering, are we allowed terminator equivalent equipment (termie armour etc)?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

My impression was a few lucky (or unlucky) suvivors scattered around the ship.

But i tried my best with the champion, and i think he turned out cool.


----------



## Lanterns & Torches (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey, this looks like a really great idea for an RP. I had a quick question regarding the character I intend to make, however, and wanted to see if it was acceptable. 

I'd like to make a scout. I know they make up the 10th company in most chapters, but I was going to make it so that he was supposed to receive his black carapace once the ship reached the homeworld, and by the time the barge crashed had already been assigned to a squad and such, making him a full battle-brother in everything but the physical sense. 

I hope this is okay, though if not it's fine. I'm sure I'll think of something equally cool should the idea be rejected.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Name: Brother- Chaplain Luthenius

Age: 90

Appearance: Average size for a Space Marine, Luthenius is none the less an imposing figure in his black chaplain armor with skull helm. Very rarely removing his helmet, Lutherius has bright blue eyes, with closely cropped brown hair. His armor is covered in several purity seals, along with many litanies of hate and devotion etched across his armor. 

Personality: A very quiet yet fierce warrior, his hatred for heretics and the taint of chaos is second to none. He is very accepting and kind to his brothers, and many are glad to have him as chaplain. He despises arrogance, and has been known to chastise his brothers for being such. 

Role: Chaplain

Background: Luthenius was recruited into the chapter as a basic neophyte. As a neophyte, his fellow trainees were always drawn to him for advice and guidance when it came to imperial dogma. His initiate trainer saw this, and once he attained initiate status he was given the honor of becoming a chaplain of the 4th company. 

Weapons: The Crozius Arcanum of his order, topped with an Imperial Aquila.

a bolt pistol with 3 20 round magazines.

Combat knife

1 melta bomb


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Some nice characters going on here.

Just waiting for the GM to show up and cast some divine guidance on our paths.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll give this a whirl


Name: Brother Serres 
Age 36
Appearance: Serres is an average height space marine, he has closely cropped blonde hair and blue eyes, both arms are covered in hideous scars that have left the flesh of the arms looking like molten lava . The crash obscured The Legions graphics on his shoulder pads, His MK.3 helmet suffered catetrophic damage and as a result it has been discarded. 
Personality: Serres willingly accepts the tasks lesser in glory so that his brother marines can complete the objective, he obsesses over the condition of his Heavy Bolter so that he may continue to suppress the chapters enemies from afar, each round has a prayer inscribed upon the jacket with declarations to the emperor and chapter master of his faith.
Role: Devastator.
Background: Serres for his young age has been involved in many evacuation missions and is always one of the last few to leave the theatre of war . 
Weapons: Heavy Bolter, a combat knife, and one frag grenade.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Im in. Ill get a character sheet up later!!


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, sorry for being late, I had a lot of things pop up, but they are done now.
@Klomster: I would prefer if he was the company champion. Also, if you could make it so that he can only see some denizens of the warp that would be great.

@ Encarmine: I never thought of having a chaplain, I like this idea.

Everyone else is looking good.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm definitely coming in seems epic  gonna get my character sheet up soon!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I might join this one because every other RP i've joined has gone quiet for now. 

Since everyone seems to be going for chaplains and champions I might take something special as well.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Changed to company champion upon your request.

And you can ofcourse decide what the true sight grants, after all, you know who gave it to him 

Looking good otherwise?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a question. The GM said Tac, devestator or assault marine and yet Klomster is a company champion and Angel is a chaplain. How's that work?

Edit: Klomster, since when do Company champions get Relic blades and artificer armour?


----------



## Lanterns & Torches (Jul 24, 2011)

Name: Angelos Gabriel

Age: 27 

Appearance: Angelos is a little smaller than his brother-marines, but makes up for it in speed and agility, and is as broad as any super-human. He wears his scout armour proudly, and also uses a camo-cloak when on deployment. He keeps his black hair cropped very closely, looking only slightly thicker than the stubble on his face, which he prefers over being clean-shaven. His features are spectacularly normal; he is neither incredibly good-looking or on the opposite end of the spectrum, though his features could be described as vulpine in appearance. From birth, he was born with complete heterochromia – meaning his irises are both completely different colours. The left eye is a cloudy blue, whereas the right is a dark brown. 

Personality: Angelos joined The Legion as an eager, bright young aspirant desperate to prove himself in the eyes of the chapter. However, after having fought through his fair share of battlegrounds and witnessed war at it’s very ugliest, his demeanour has soured. Though he still wishes to become the best he can possibly be within the chapter, and shows this with respect to his superiors and brothers, but when left to his own devices – which, as a marksman in the scout company, he mostly was – a darker mood takes him, one that embodies the very idea of his chapter: the Emperor’s Fury. When in this rather tense, fragile state of mind, he becomes sullen and angry at everything and everyone who he thinks is the cause of something evil or wrong, and only through meditation to the all-mighty Emperor can he remember all that is good and true. 

Role: Scout 

Background: Born to a normal family of four, Angelos was the second youngest and so had very little responsibility around the house other than being well-mannered and polite like every good child. His father began teaching him how to shoot from a very young age, paving the way for his future skills as a marksman, and from his father he learned to love the sensation of the hunt: the tracking, the waiting, the anticipation and held breath before the shot.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
When he was 7, his mother passed away, leaving the entire family devastated. None more so than his father, who lapsed into soothing his pain with alcohol, stopped working, and while not abusive to his children for he still loved them, he was anything but supportive and helpful, and instead wasted his days away by sleeping and drinking. Therefore, Angelos’ two older siblings were the sole supporters of the family and as such were out working a lot, trying to keep food on the table and a roof over their heads. This left Angelos to look after his sister, who was two years younger than him, and with her was the closest relationship he had with any in his family. 

He continued practicing with his father’s rifle, since it was the only real thing to occupy his time when he wasn’t looking after his sister or at school, and he became a fairly good shot with it despite his age. When he was 14, the opportunity for him came to try and join the illustrious ranks of The Legion of the Emperor’s Fury. He was hesitant, and would have refused to even attempt to join if not for the encouragement of his sister. He wanted to be there for her, but he also desired to do something good with his life and fight for those who cannot fight for themselves, and so with a sad farewell he left his family and became a space marine. 

He took well to the training, finding solace and a little pride in the training and how proficient he was. It was perhaps this pride, as small amount as it was, that led to his dark mood once he saw truly the evils of the galaxy through the eyes of a warrior. 

He was eventually assigned to the 4th company as a tactical marine, but was to receive his black carapace when they reached Anathemisis, where he would become a true battle-brother and be granted his power armour. When the battle barge suddenly crashed, that future shrunk significantly in possibility. 

Weapons: Scout sniper rifle, close combat knife, frag grenade

I hope that's ok, and sorry about the length of the background, I tend to get a bit carried away. 

Standard font and colour in the future please. - darkreever


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Santaire said:


> Just a question. The GM said Tac, devestator or assault marine and yet Klomster is a company champion and Angel is a chaplain. How's that work?


That would be from people needing to stand out like sore thumbs from minute one, being the super-awesome character, and trying to outshine everyone else with a badass character.

You know, so in case they play a completely cardboard character in character, at least the fucker looks 'cool' or 'impressive'.


It is interesting to note that of the five players, so far, only two of them actually bothered to accept that the GM has certain roles available and worked with that. While the other three players not only fail to heed that decision, but two of them couldn't even be bothered to follow some of the other things. (Like age or gear.)


I might be putting a character of my own forward at some point today, just have to iron out some of the details for him.


----------



## Lanterns & Torches (Jul 24, 2011)

In my defense, I did post asking if making a scout was acceptable, and the GM didn't reject my proposal, so naturally I figured it was ok. Also, I didn't fail to heed what the GM said, but a scout older than 30 wouldn't make much sense, although yes I did pick a sniper rifle instead of a bolter or whatever, so fair point in that regard. 

I'm not trying to make a big deal out of this, because if I have to change my character then that's perfectly fine, but I felt I had to say something in my defense.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I was actually going to have scouts, but I forgot, I think having /one/ chaplain is a good idea, and I just now realized Klomster has a relic blade.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

If it doesn't work he can just have a nice power armour and a power greatsword instead.

It's not really the best gear that i want, just some cool one.
And perhaps i went a bit over the top there. Sorry.

You can ofcourse just say no to my char, i'm not the one who will whine about it, i'll just remember him for another time.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

so when the RPG start out of interest


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Name: Darius Anar

Age: 83yrs 

Appearance: Darius is the typical height for a marine, but is broader across in the shoulders. He has deeply tanned skin from being exposed to the elements of many worlds. He has hard eyes that resemble the color of ice that reflects his many years of war. And unlike normal Astartes he wears his black hair to his shoulders. He is relatively unscarred though he does have a scar over his right eye that extends from right above the corner of his eye and disappears up into his hair. The crash has banged up Darius’ suit of MK VII armor to where his left arm, shoulder pad, and the left side of his helmet is fire blackened. 

Personality: Darius is an easy going marine when not in combat or on duty. He loves to socialize with fellow Astartes and spar in the training cages. But when he is in combat he is all business. He is relentless in his duty and takes the fight to the enemy. He is aggressive even for an assault marine as he always pushes forward and drives toward the enemy and always advocates an aggressive strategic plan. He is fearless and extremely stubborn and refuses to retreat even a meter of ground to the enemy. He is also very loyal to the men of his squad and has never left a fellow marine behind, fallen or not. He will, and has, put his own life in danger to protect and save his battle brothers.

History: Darius was born on one of the training planets of the Legion and passed the trials at an early age. After several years as a scout, where he was noted for his aggression and stubbornness, he was assigned to the 6th company as a tactical marine. He quickly came to the attention his Captain for always volunteering for the most dangerous tasks and always endangering himself to ensure the safety of his squad and fellow brothers. It was during a mission to hunt and eliminate a band of traitorous Alpha Marines on Victor 8 that he was transferred to an assault squad. Darius’s squad was the rearguards for a tactical withdraw when they were overrun by a squad of traitor marines. His Sgt fell to the champion as they were boarding their Rhino, but Darius leapt back out of the Rhino and buried his combat knife deep into the Traitor Marines eyepiece. The rest of his squad followed his example and they recovered their Sgt’s body.

He was later transferred to the 4th company.

Darius is an Assault Marine and is armed with a chain sword and bolt pistol. He also caries a combat blade strapped to his right leg and a Melta Bomb to his belt.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Cephalus Remus

Age: 46

Appearance: Tall and hulking, Cephalus has ebony skin and a body barely able to contain his own frame. His face is a network of old wounds improperly healed, including the remnants of his left ear which was lost in a counter-charge by greenskins. Orange eyes set above a sharp nose, with black dreadlocks pulled tight into a not at the back of his skull and teeth filed down to points. Cephalus has a number of markings across his body, brand burns from his first life, a pit slave originally destined to die at some drug addled killers blade.

His armour is a Mk. VII plate with studded pouldrons and a helmet carved into the form of a snarling beast. It is an ill cared for armour, burnt and scratched with only the greatest of damage repaired to keep the armour functioning. Though a warrior of an assault squad, Cephalus and his squad do not soar through the skies in wings of flames, instead choosing to meet the enemy with blade and bolter from the ground.

Personality: Quick and short tempered, Cephalus is ever eager to fight; be it against an enemy or anyone to slight him in some way. Cephalus desires power, to lead a company of warriors across the stars.

Role: Assault Marine 

Background: Born into a life of slavery and death, Cephalus Remus was nothing more than fodder for the pit barons, practice for the true fighters to get their blood going and the kill rage up. The Legion came to this world, whose name Cephalus lost along with his true name, and stole the young Cephalus from what would have likely been his death. Over the next decade, Cephalus was made from a mortal into an immortal, a demi-god to some. During his training though, the trauma of the pits came to the fore and he displayed a wild propensity for a blade and a lust for combat. Despite this, his body accepted the implants and he became a scout of The Legion.

In the following years, Cephalus’s masters watched his progress, a lack of discipline in more subtle actions but utter loyalty, closing in on ruthless zeal, for the more bloody ones. Despite his resistance at times, none could argue the loyalty Cephalus displayed to the Emperor and The Legion and when the time came he was granted the black carapace with some trepidation and made a member of a tactical squad of the fourth company. For the next few years, Cephalus fought against the greenskin horde in the cold void of space and on dead rocks on the fringes of space, and then Eldar pirates plaguing trade routes on the outskirts of The Legion’s ally systems.

I his twelfth year of service to the chapter, Cephalus and fourth company took part in a crusade in order to quell a building WAAAGH!!! This crusade would last for more than half a decade, upon which fourth company answered the call of the hive world Syaniss. The call reached The Legion to late, and fourth company was brutally ambushed by forces of chaos and forced to fall back with the meager resistance not already crushed since the traitor invasion of the system.

For half a year, fourth company fought a running battle with the traitor fleet; their ship critically damaged but only just able to outrun her would-be killers long enough for help to arrive the beleaguered ship. Though the forces of man were unable to retake the system, they were able to deny it to the enemy by burning every world. In the following year, fourth company and its ship limped back to The Legion’s homeworld, that is until tragedy struck.

Weapons: Combat knife, bolt pistol, chainsword, frag grenades.


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

still accepting?

Name: Sergeant Atavian Decimus

Age - 78

Appearance: Atavian is built like most marines, packed with muscle and standing nearly three meters tall. he is equipped with a suit of mark 4 armor and it has served him well over the years.

As Atavian normally goes into battle without his helmet it shows off the injuries of a lifetime of war. Half of Atavians head is metal, taking a serious injury at the hands of an ork choppa, the other half is covered in serious cuts and burns from the crash. His head is bald and his face is highlighted by two bright green eyes.

Personality: Atavian can be a bit wild at times, he has a strong grasp on tactics and knows when its time to give up or push forward but when it comes to close combat he loves nothing more. When outside of combat he is very calm and collected, quiet as if constantly in deep thought. the recent crash has created a certain concern for the well being of his brothers and he fears the worst.

Role: Assault Marine.

Background: Atavian has fought as a space marine for half a century, his warrior physique has carried him across 100 planets and his power fist has crushed many foes as he has descended on wings of fire to deliver the emperors justice. 

Weapons - Atavian wears his signature power fist "Bloody Knuckles" and wields a bolt pistol, unfortunately he only has one shot left.

let me know if anything needs changing and I understand if the power fist is a bit of a stretch just always thought they were cool.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, I actually wasn't expecting this many people! I will have the action thread up tomorrow. (Monday)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

And please answer my questions.

I'm ready for action, just need to know if i'm in, what gear i have and if his power is ok.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Klomster said:


> And please answer my questions.
> 
> I'm ready for action, just need to know if i'm in, what gear i have and if his power is ok.


You're in as long as you don't abuse your role as champion.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You know, I just realize that in describing the appearance of Cephalus I completely forgot to include what his armour looked like.

Well, forgot no more.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't worry, my char won't really do much unless someone charismatic orders him around.

Although probably not assult marines...

Anyway, to stop rambling, cool that i'm in, i will try my best to please!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The gm sai this thread's full so i will be watching it closely.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

why would you be watching it closely?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Cause it looks good and I wanted to join


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh Btw, is it starting anytime?

I thought Brentk said monday, but it seems to be wednesday according to my watch.
Just hoping it doesn't run out into the sand.

Need to have something to do while waiting for my lazy players in my rp to post.
(Looking at you santaire )


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol yeah i was wondering about that too but he said this has more players than he expected................


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I happen to be touch typing this right now so unless you will accept a post consisting of one sentence then I won't be able to post.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, btw, i mixed up the gm's name.

I'm waiting for broguts with great anticipation.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok sorry, I had to postpone a little bit.
the action thread will come later today if not, tomorrow. And don't worry, I have no intentions of letting this rp die.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Any word on the action thread?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree.

It isn't really monday anymore


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

when is this starting?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When the GM has time to start than he will do so. Would you all prefer to continue pestering him so that he eventually breaks down and gives us something half-assed? Or maybe show patience and allow your GM to give us something good.


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

sorry, was not attempting to push I am just excited


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Me too.

Thing is he said monday, and the postponed to tuesday.
Which gave the impression that he was ready to go.

If he wants to postpone further that's ok, but i would say so here.

So gm, update us on the situation, we can wait.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

My good freind Broguts, it is good to see ya in another thread my freind. Is it too late to join?? I'd love to play in your RPG, looks great.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Is this thread still up?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

No idea havent heard from GM.... hopefully it is still up last i heard he said he was going to post action thread around a week ago


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope he hasn't died or anything.

That would suck.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would cry.  . Broguts NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Am I late to the party or can I join?


----------

